# can't post pics



## camocook (Apr 9, 2008)

I did everything in the post by glued2it and I get up to the paste part and it wont paste.The word paste is not highlighted.I thought my pictures might have been too large so I reduced them and it won't paste.I have a 10.2 megapixel,do I have to lower the resolution to post on the web? Maybe there is something being assumed that I don't know about.This is my first time at this.Help would be greatly appreciated.Thank you in advance.


----------

